# Seeking advice where to live in Portugal



## litchfield64 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello,

My partner and I are thinking of moving to Portugal. We are in our mid & late 40's - I am from the the US and my partner is Poruguese from the Azores. We are looking for an area where we can have a house on several acres of land, yet can walk to town, cafe's, shopping, etc. We would like to be in a "hip" area at the same time with a small-town feel, and one that is gay-friendly. We would like to be close to the water (walk or short drive), but doesn't have to be water-front property. Pro's and con's of certain areas, and any other advice would be much welcomed and appreciated.
Thank you.


----------

